# Halfords Adult Bike Care Plan



## Plaskotki (15 Mar 2015)

I have recently purchased Carrera Kraken MTB with the Adult Bike Care Plan. Has anybody got any personal experience with the Care Plan? Is it worth the money etc?
Any opinions/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Arrowfoot (15 Mar 2015)

Plaskotki said:


> I have recently purchased Carrera Kraken MTB with the Adult Bike Care Plan. Has anybody got any personal experience with the Care Plan? Is it worth the money etc?
> Any opinions/advice would be appreciated.



They struggle with normal service so I would be careful. Anyway bikes do not need the type of specialist care like cars. Keep your money or invest in some maintenance tools and ask for help here or go to Youtube.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Mar 2015)

I bought bike six months ago . litterally just got back from halfords problem with front mec .beyond me . fixed in store in 30 mins no charge .had mudguards fitted free and also had gears reindexed after bike fell over and knocked rear hanger again free .So I had my 20 pounds worth.if you know alot about bikes and do your own maintenance then don't bother if not I believe its worth it also you can use any halfords in the he country if you travel.halfords do get a slating on here but there only as good as staff in store my local store is very good


----------



## Apollonius (15 Mar 2015)

What are they going to do?

In our house, the biggest and most important job is getting the mud off and re-lubing the chain. This is after every ride. Next job is punctures. We both like silly light tissue-paper tyres, so that is almost a weekly job. I get through about three chains a year, and my management two, so that comes next. Gear adjustment takes two minutes and hers hasn't needed it for ages. If you can do punctures then you can do tyres. 

Bikes are simple things, and you might need to do some of this just to get home.


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2015)

It's almost as good as the Harold Shipman medical plan.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Mar 2015)

Nothing in their plan you cant do yourself and it does not include parts , which you have to buy from them to fit .
The only thing i dont tackle is replacing headsets ( yet ) , anything else i can do with a collection of tools i acquired as i need them and sourcing parts a lot cheaper than halfords rrp .


----------



## mustang1 (15 Mar 2015)

Some of the people I met in halfords are pretty decent mechanics but I'm not sure I'd pay in advance for a care plan. Cycle surgery do something similar but again I'd give that a miss too. I don't recall the figures but I don't think there was much discount, if any, of paying up front for a bunch of services. Some car companies like BMW give a reasonable discount if you pay for all the services up front.


----------



## Plaskotki (28 Mar 2015)

Thank you guys for all your comments. Really appreciate it. I have already paid for it so I will test it and will try to learn how to do simple adjustments myself on my other bikes. If its not worth it, I will not buy it again.


----------



## Plaskotki (28 Mar 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> They struggle with normal service so I would be careful. Anyway bikes do not need the type of specialist care like cars. Keep your money or invest in some maintenance tools and ask for help here or go to Youtube.


I have replaced the tyres with Schwalbe ones with some puncture protection myself as they don't sell them in Halfords. Will try to learn to do some basic maintenance, but the time is an issue in my case. Im out at wotk from 6:30 am to 7pm. And have limited time during weekends... When i have the time I want to use the bike rather than work on it. That's when it gets tricky...


----------



## Arrowfoot (28 Mar 2015)

Plaskotki said:


> I have replaced the tyres with Schwalbe ones with some puncture protection myself as they don't sell them in Halfords. Will try to learn to do some basic maintenance, but the time is an issue in my case. Im out at wotk from 6:30 am to 7pm. And have limited time during weekends... When i have the time I want to use the bike rather than work on it. That's when it gets tricky...



Got your point about using your free time on the bike. Make sense. We normally use bad weather to do the tinkering.


----------



## Berties (28 Mar 2015)

as i go through my cycling journey one thing I have learnt is a good cycle mechanic is worth their weight in gold ,i have one at my lbs shop that is a jewel in the crown ,he knows how i ride ,replaces the parts with a level that suits my ride style,he recommends me to do something to my bikes i do it,he does all my three bikes,i not saying its cheap,but my cycling is now trouble free,the thing with halfords plan is they some times use cheap parts,a ride buddy of mine is alight weight rider and he rides a boardman sometimes, and it is triggers broom always in the shop ,and he's on the plan,and he's always getting slagged for cheap components and constant mechanical failures,


----------

